# joint support



## ldyzluvdis06 (Nov 2, 2011)

what do you guys take/recommend for joint support?


----------



## SwoleZilla (Nov 2, 2011)

Flex rx by IML does the trick for me man


----------



## Arnold (Nov 2, 2011)

ldyzluvdis06 said:


> what do you guys take/recommend for joint support?



IronMagLabs Flex Rx


----------



## aalester85 (Nov 3, 2011)

Supercissus, hands down.  Great supplement that got me back squatting heavy again, took care of my knee problems like none other (and much easier taking it this way, rather than capping bulk cissus IMO).  I stack it with fish oil


----------



## big60235 (Nov 3, 2011)

Deca at 300 mg's per week works like WD40 on my joints.


----------



## FitnessFreek (Nov 3, 2011)

I just used glucosamine tablets that were cheap. Worked for me. Also had some other stuff in it but forgot what it was exactly..


----------



## Mr.BTB (Nov 3, 2011)

supercissus
salmon oil caps
glucosamine chondroitan


----------



## vancouver (Nov 3, 2011)

Fish oil
Glucosamine

I mainly do compound movements now...very little isolation. It's helped a lot. Functional movemets will be easier on the joints


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 4, 2011)

Orange Triad by Controlled Labs - is joint product + multivitamin, much like you are taking animal flex and animal pak in one product.


----------



## DLEATO (Nov 4, 2011)

For me all the OTC products do nothing. Im currently on alflutop but too early in too notice its effects.I know some good guys who swear by it.
Other than that adequan would be the best thing out there but is extremely hard to get


----------



## flogzero (Nov 4, 2011)

I've tried a lot of things (all otc).  Joint command works best for me


----------



## BUCKY (Nov 11, 2011)

fish oils, flax seed oils, either one...



ldyzluvdis06 said:


> what do you guys take/recommend for joint support?


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 11, 2011)

Fish oils and MSM.


----------



## gamma (Nov 14, 2011)

i take fish oil and that doesn't seem to help me 1200mg a day , but still take them for the extra benefits and in the hope that it is working ..


----------



## oufinny (Nov 14, 2011)

gamma said:


> i take fish oil and that doesn't seem to help me 1200mg a day , but still take them for the extra benefits and in the hope that it is working ..



Unless you are taking 6 or more I don't expect you to see any results from fish oil.  It helps but won't do it all, lots of options to choose.  IML Flex Rx, Primaforce Cissus, CL Orange Triad, all I have taken with great success.


----------



## PushAndPull (Nov 15, 2011)

I wouldn't get your hopes up too high. Joint support is like diet aids, you're lucky if they work a little. A little can be worth it though. I take glucosamine/chondroitin/msm (3g/1.5g/1.5g) and it helps a little. I take fish oil, but it's never noticeably helped my joints.
Personally, I think the best thing you can do is to design your training program with your joints in mind.  If you have specific joints that cause you pain then specific exercises likely aggravate them. Often times it's as simple as switching from barbell to dumbells. Also, don't underestimate the value of a proper warm-up. Good luck.


----------



## mountkeystone (Nov 16, 2011)

DMSO helps me, if you get it pure or close to pure, make sure you cut it to 50% or it could cause some irritation to your skin. Also don't worry about the garlic breath you get , just eat some italian food to cover it. lol


----------



## Hell (Nov 16, 2011)

Only thing that helped my shoulder is NPP/Deca......With either of these I have 0 pain, its crazy!


----------



## Mrs.V. (Nov 16, 2011)

ldyzluvdis06 said:


> what do you guys take/recommend for joint support?



Fish Oil 12g/day

Try rubbing your joints with Emu Oil before and after each workout...

You may also want to try adding Glucosamine to the Fish Oil...


----------



## gwulbrecht72 (Nov 16, 2011)

Supercissus is the only thing I've found that's REALLY effective....I spring for the USPlabs one, bulk cissus tastes awful and capping it just sounds like a huge pain


----------



## atvbulldog (Nov 22, 2011)

Don't under estimate Fenugreek. Cheap and it works, I figured that out when I stopped for a few weeks.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 22, 2011)

*FLEX Rx??? - Joint Builder Complex*

 Glucosamine~Chondroitin~MSM 







 - Rebuilds Joints & Connective Tissue
- Helps Alleviate Joint Pain
- Reduces Joint Injury Recovery Time
- Helps Maintain Joint Flexibility
- Helps Relieve Symptoms of Osteoarthritis
- 40 Servings Per Bottle!


*View label:* (click to open)
 Flex Rx???


----------



## Derrike (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi.... I am new one out here...Just joined the forum and opened up this thread.... I want to know that what discussion is being done out here... And what are we supposed to post in here... I shall be grateful on your assistance... Looking forward for positive response and Thanking in advance!!


----------



## |Z| (Nov 28, 2011)

My vote is also for Cissus... its had the biggest impact on my joint pain when I have it.


----------



## Derrike (Nov 29, 2011)

Derrike said:


> Hi.... I am new one out here...Just joined the forum and opened up this thread.... I want to know that what discussion is being done out here... And what are we supposed to post in here... I shall be grateful on your assistance... Looking forward for positive response and Thanking in advance!!



get oil change california


----------



## gamma (Nov 30, 2011)

^^^^ TROLL , not oil changes..
How long before your feel relief from joint support supps ?


----------



## Chubby (Nov 30, 2011)

If you take them in powder form, mix them with post workout protein shake and drink it.  I think you have  better chance of getting most of them to their destination.


----------



## jepmyr (Nov 30, 2011)

all of the information here is very helpful and informative. Its up to you what you would choose for your health. my brother used to suffer joint pain, he took a lot of nsaids yet it just got worse. So a cousin of mine recommended the Rx Omega 3 factors  which has anti inflammatory and muscle relaxant effect , you can combine this with  Now Foods, Glucosamine & Chondroitin with MSM, this supplements can be bought at iherb dot com with the coupon code : Ahi214 and got this $50ff. What's godo about this Now foods Glucosamine it has MSM which  is structurally and functionally important to 150 compounds within the body, including tissues, enzymes, hormones, antibodies and antioxidants. Organic sulphur is known for its anti-inflammatory and circulation enhancing properties. The link between MSM and organic sulphur may explain the positive health benefits one receives after incorporating MSM into the diet.


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 30, 2011)

ldyzluvdis06 said:


> what do you guys take/recommend for joint support?


 
Ironmaglabs Flex bro hands down awesome and very in expensive. IML and Orbitnutrition.com carries it.


----------



## KungF (Dec 4, 2011)

Deca...I would consider staying on this for the rest of my life just because of what it does for my joints its crazy good


----------



## KungF (Dec 4, 2011)

Never get off that is...cept maybe just to cruise..still contemplating my future but Deca and me are tight and if it was a woman...Id marry her ass =)


----------



## Disperse (Dec 4, 2011)

Glucosimine actually regrew cartlidge in my knee.  Doc video taped my knee surgery and showed me.  Fish oil also helps with inflamation.


----------



## big60235 (Dec 4, 2011)

Still say Deca's the best 

For otc - lots of talk about fish oils but for any real benefits it generally needs to be above 6 grams a day. Have found that coconut oils works great as well 6 tbsp in you protein shake in the morning will work wonders. Plus it adds a new flavor to that old protein shake taste.


----------



## gamma (Dec 4, 2011)

big60235 said:


> Still say Deca's the best
> 
> For otc - lots of talk about fish oils but for any real benefits it generally needs to be above 6 grams a day. Have found that coconut oils works great as well 6 tbsp in you protein shake in the morning will work wonders. Plus it adds a new flavor to that old protein shake taste.



nice will try this , jus for the taste hell if there's added benefits thats even better


----------



## Mrs.V. (Dec 5, 2011)

big60235 said:


> Still say Deca's the best
> 
> For otc -* lots of talk about fish oils but for any real benefits it generally needs to be above 6 grams a day.* Have found that coconut oils works great as well 6 tbsp in you protein shake in the morning will work wonders. Plus it adds a new flavor to that old protein shake taste.



The best is if you take 10-12g/day...Yeah, I know its a lot, but even up to 15g/day is okay...

Have never heard about the coconut oil however, hell its good for the skin and the stomach if you have ulcers (as is aloe)...

Damnit, and I was GOING to TRY to get OUT of this day without using GOOGLE...Lol...Now to research coconut oil...THANKS A LOT!!!


----------



## big60235 (Dec 5, 2011)

Mrs.V. said:


> The best is if you take 10-12g/day...Yeah, I know its a lot, but even up to 15g/day is okay...
> 
> Have never heard about the coconut oil however, hell its good for the skin and the stomach if you have ulcers (as is aloe)...
> 
> Damnit, and I was GOING to TRY to get OUT of this day without using GOOGLE...Lol...Now to research coconut oil...THANKS A LOT!!!



I absolutely agree with you on the fish oil but research has seen improvement with 6g and up, unknow who the test subjects were but probably not gym rats. I think anything less than 10g is only going to help raise your HDL. I personally take 12g per day because of joint pain and very low HDL.


----------



## Mrs.V. (Dec 5, 2011)

big60235 said:


> I absolutely agree with you on the fish oil but research has seen improvement with 6g and up, unknow who the test subjects were but probably not gym rats. I think anything less than 10g is only going to help raise your HDL. I personally take 12g per day because of joint pain and very low HDL.




I take 10g/day now as well...And I am thinking about raising it to 12g/day...


----------



## gamma (Dec 5, 2011)

what kind of fish oil do you guys buy and how many mg is it? cuz hell that's a lot pills to take. Mine are 3 pills  = 1200 mg  shit that's 15 pills a day and thats only 6000 mg .


----------



## thenameless (Dec 7, 2011)

animal flex is the best i ever used


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> *FLEX Rx??? - Joint Builder Complex*
> 
> Glucosamine~Chondroitin~MSM
> 
> ...


 
Bingo!  My saving grace!  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/125984-ironmaglabs-flexrx.html

I'm going on 1 year come January and I swear by this product!


----------



## patternsco (Dec 18, 2011)

a very good fish oil/ seed oil is really all you need.

animal flex is good too easy to take

never benefited form cissus personally

they are mainly anti imflammatories. iburofen is just as good IMO


----------



## bigger biceps (Dec 19, 2011)

patternsco said:


> a very good fish oil/ seed oil is really all you need.
> 
> animal flex is good too easy to take
> 
> ...



To many Ibuprofen is dangerous proven in recent studies. Don't know where I've read this study anymore


----------

